# Software Verzerrer



## m@nuel (25. Juni 2004)

Gibt es eine Software, mit der man eine E-Gitarre verzerren kann? Ich möchte meine Gitarre über den Computer verstärken, aber kein Effekt Gerät dazwischen schalten, sondern halt wenn es geht mit einem Programm den Sound verzerren.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (28. Juni 2004)

Ja klar, es gibt massenhaft VST plugins für alles mögliche, so auch zum Verzerren.

Freeware: schau mal auf http://www.tobybear.de

Dort gibts erstens den Minihost. Damit kannst du VST plugins laden ohne ein Groses Hostprogramm wie Logic oder Cubase zu haben. Darueber hinaus gibts nen haufen sehr interessanter plugins.

Vor allem Candybox  Sliverbox im Funbag sind evtl interessant fuer dich.
Es gibt noch ne SUPERgrosse Übersicht auf dieser Seite hier :


http://www.kvr-vst.com/

Auch dort ist viel Freewarekram dabei.
Musst dich halt mal umsehen

Gruß
Frank

PS: Was mir noch einfaellt: wnen du das ganze in Echtzeit machen willst., dann solltest du eine ASIOfähige Soundkarte haben, die eine ensprechend niedrige Latenz bietet.


----------

